# NCEES mailing out results today or tomorrow (12/13/07)



## dennisromero (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi,

I just called NCEES customer service. The lady I spoke with said that they were trying to mail out FE &amp; PE results to the boards today and tomorrow.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## henryt (Dec 13, 2007)

dennisromero said:


> Hi,
> I just called NCEES customer service. The lady I spoke with said that they were trying to mail out FE &amp; PE results to the boards today and tomorrow.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!


Which state are you in?


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I am a first (and hopefully only) time taker, the wait is killing me.

Fink_rb


----------



## Polysloman (Dec 13, 2007)

dennisromero said:


> Hi,
> I just called NCEES customer service. The lady I spoke with said that they were trying to mail out FE &amp; PE results to the boards today and tomorrow.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!


On Monday some lady told me EMAIL.. to the AZ board.

The big question when do we get it? :multiplespotting:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2007)

If this is true, then we will have to start an NCEES appreciation thread for moving faster each time this process happens.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 13, 2007)

So it begins............


----------



## Coolguru (Dec 13, 2007)

You are right, I just called the NCEES and I was told that they are mailing the results today. They will be mailing the results to the State board and then the State board will mail the result to the examinee.

So now it depends on the State Boards how much time they will take. I hope before Chrismas we should get all our results.

Good luck to you all

Coolguru

PE Environmental (Appeared)


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 13, 2007)

DV,

How long after they mailed em last year did the direct states get their results?


----------



## Vishal (Dec 13, 2007)

400+ views in 3.5 hours now thats what i call a hot thread!! thanks for the info..


----------



## csb (Dec 13, 2007)

EXCELLENT INFO!!! I was so happy to hear this wasn't a joke posting!

Thanks for checking!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> DV,
> How long after they mailed em last year did the direct states get their results?


not long. If this is true, I expect this board to light up like a Christmas tree on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

^^^ Agreed - once they start mailing them out it is just a few days in the mail.

Saturday sounds like a GOOD DAY to receive results.

Good luck all! :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 14, 2007)

How quickly do they usually update the posted pass rates? I could use something else to break my spirit while I'm waiting.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2007)

ODB, they won't have those up until after everyone's has recieved the results. At least in the past it has been a couple of weeks behind.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2007)

I think they actually do that just before the first state post results (or else I thought I recalled that?)


----------



## StoneAG (Dec 14, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> not long. If this is true, I expect this board to light up like a Christmas tree on Saturday.


If people get their results by Saturday that would mean that the states got results today and posted the new licensees to the state website by Saturday?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

RG --

They used to post the discipline-by-discipline results on the NCEES site about a week or two before the mass mailings. Right around the time that NCEES departed from providing scores with Pass or Fail was the time that the discipline-by-discipline results started getting posted AFTER mass mailings had initiated. I am not sure how or why the mechanism changed.

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 14, 2007)

ol said:


> How quickly do they usually update the posted pass rates? I could use something else to break my spirit while I'm waiting.


Answered my own question - from the NCEES website:

Pass rates for most exams are posted on this Web site approximately 2 months after the exam date.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2007)

StoneAG said:


> If people get their results by Saturday that would mean that the states got results today and posted the new licensees to the state website by Saturday?


no.

Each state is different. My state only updates its website about twice a year, and its never near results time


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 14, 2007)

dennisromero said:


> Hi,
> I just called NCEES customer service. The lady I spoke with said that they were trying to mail out FE &amp; PE results to the boards today and tomorrow.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!


Did anyone get a chance to check if this was actually done by NCEES or not?


----------



## Vishal (Dec 14, 2007)

fink_rb said:


> Did anyone get a chance to check if this was actually done by NCEES or not?


i just called and got a response that the first batch of results were sent out yesterday and they are in the process of sending out for other states and the whole process will be completeed sometime by the end of next week.


----------



## geypo (Dec 14, 2007)

Vish said:


> i just called and got a response that the first batch of results were sent out yesterday and they are in the process of sending out for other states and the whole process will be completeed sometime by the end of next week.



I just called my board in Washington State and they told me the letters are sent directly from ELSES to the licensees.

Thank you all. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 14, 2007)

So when did NCEES send these letter to the board, because I received and email confirming from NYSED, "* to be able to proceed for the Part B which is Princ. and Practice exams they need all my endorsers"*, too bad, my endorsers arent helping me on this, I was wondering will they admit me to sit for PE Civil without complete endorsers? Any ideas please?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 14, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> So when did NCEES send these letter to the board, because I received and email confirming from NYSED, "* to be able to proceed for the Part B which is Princ. and Practice exams they need all my endorsers"*, too bad, my endorsers arent helping me on this, I was wondering will they admit me to sit for PE Civil without complete endorsers? Any ideas please?


By endorsers, I assume you mean PE references for your application? did you ask people to be your references or just put down their names.

I tend to drag my feet if someone wants me to be a reference but doesn't ask me ahead of time.

I certainly wouldn't ask people who I knew might not respond.

Or are these former supervisors?


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> By endorsers, I assume you mean PE references for your application? did you ask people to be your references or just put down their names.
> I tend to drag my feet if someone wants me to be a reference but doesn't ask me ahead of time.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't ask people who I knew might not respond.
> ...



yeah, former supervisors/managers


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> Any ideas please?


If any part of your application is INCOMPLETE they will use that to deny .. in your case admission to your exam.

For me, my NCEES Record is held up because one of my personal references left the country and I guess didn't submit the recommendation. One letter of recommendation mising - has held my NCEES Record up for over three (3) months now. I am going to call NCEES to see if I can request to have a different personal reference.

In your case, you need to see who you can get professional/personal endorsements from because without them you are going nowhere fast.

JR


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 15, 2007)

JR,

Thanks, I will try to settle this...anyways is that on the pic? you look really hot!


----------



## niffur (Dec 15, 2007)

the wait was bad before, but now knowing it could really come today, it is really bad. if i dont get my results today i might just throw myself out in the yard.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 15, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> JR, anyways is that on the pic? you look really hot!


VERY HOT. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> JR,
> Thanks, I will try to settle this...anyways is that on the pic? you look really hot!


That is definitely NOT ME!  It is a carryover from another thread .. I think I might need to update the avatar.

Definitely get straight with whoever is holding up your application - you don't want the state board holding you up over a lapse in administrative oversight.



DVINNY said:


> VERY HOT. LOL


You forgot the evil laugh there guy .... 

JR


----------

